# New to CABE; 1964 Schwinn Collegiate info



## dhotop (Nov 18, 2013)

Hi All,

I picked up a matching pair (m/w) 1964 schwinn collegiate bikes from an estate sale.  Frame/paint in 8.5/10 condition in beautiful coppertone color, chrome has surface rust everywhere, but cleaning up very nicely.   These bikes were barely ridden, have original tires in great shape and came w/ the generator + front/rear lights.  The men's bike also has a speedo/odo, showing 170 miles!

From what I can tell in looking at the archived catalogs online, 1964 is the first year Schwinn made the collegiate.  If that is correct, is that a value enhancer?

I've been searching ebay/craigslist for collegiates for sale and can only find one 1964 which has sold on ebay and haven't been able to find others for sale to get a value basis.

Is the 1964 model "rare"?  Does having a matching pair add any significant value (I'm thinking the trendy/hip couple would love these for town cruising)?

I know this was a lower-end model, but I'm very move in love with the American-made quality/craftsmanship of the 50 year old bikes.  My intent was to clean them up & sell, but my wife & I may just become the newest, hippest couple in town on these babies!

Thoughts, opinions, feedback and comments all welcome.

Thanks,

Dean


----------



## rhenning (Nov 18, 2013)

The fact is Collegiates are nice riding bikes but probably will never have any great value.  Keep them, ride them, and enjoy them but if you are planning on retiring on the money you make from selling them find another hobby.  Where I live they are $50 to $ 100 bikes and less if they are a girls model.  Roger


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2013)

I second what Roger said. Some parts of the country they may do a little better or a college town. First year or last year on these doesn't really make much difference in value. V/r Shawn


----------



## dhotop (Nov 18, 2013)

*Dang it!*



rhenning said:


> The fact is Collegiates are nice riding bikes but probably will never have any great value.  Keep them, ride them, and enjoy them but if you are planning on retiring on the money you make from selling them find another hobby.  Where I live they are $50 to $ 100 bikes and less if they are a girls model.  Roger




You mean I've got yet another hobby I'm not going to get rich off of?!?  

Golf, fishing, beer drinking and now biking!  I should have gone into politics.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2013)

To paraphrase an old quote "I spent my money on beer, women, and old bikes--the rest I wasted!" V/r Shawn


----------



## dhotop (Nov 18, 2013)

*west coast*



Freqman1 said:


> I second what Roger said. Some parts of the country they may do a little better or a college town. First year or last year on these doesn't really make much difference in value. V/r Shawn




I'm in the sunny (mostly) west coast.  Riding is near year-round here, so bikes do sell at a premium if clean and good working order.  I just have no idea what the market/value is for these.  I see newer model years on local craigslist for $100 - $250 ask.  Doubt their getting that but have seen a couple of completed ebay listings on the high end of that.

Just couldn't stand to pass up a couple of cool looking 50 year old bikes and enjoying cleaning them up & getting ready to ride.  Whether I sell or keep doesn't really matter as I know they'll still be cool & ridable 50 years from now.

Thanks!


----------



## island schwinn (Nov 18, 2013)

if you bought the pair in the bay area,you paid too much if you plan on flipping them.if you plan on keeping them and cleaning them up,it's different.they are decent looking bikes though and should clean up fairly well.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Nov 19, 2013)

Had my self a MINT mens collegiate. It sold from a little over $50 on EBay. Also have a mint womens collegiate with cool accessories that I got super cheap, but I love her, so she's priceless!


----------

